# Seeking Karl Carlysle Jeet Kune DO in Flint, MI



## dungeonworks (Oct 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if he is teaching in the Flint, MI area?  Anyone have contact information for him?  I seen him on the Inosanto website but cannot find any other information of contacting him.

Thank you
Gary


----------



## Marvin (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Gary, Karl and I used to train together a hundred years ago. Last I heard of him he was at  masters and champions in Grand Blanc. Good luck!


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 10, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Hey Gary, Karl and I used to train together a hundred years ago. Last I heard of him he was at  masters and champions in Grand Blanc. Good luck!



Thanks Marvin!  Funny thing is that I called Adam at Masters and Champions last night and found out he is teaching a JKD class there....just on days I can't take the dang class!!!!  GRRRRRR!!!  I hate when real life gets in the way of my training! LOL


----------



## JKDchild (May 26, 2008)

For anyone looking for me, I am now on this Forum so get  a hold of me. I am teaching in Grand Blanc at Masters and Champions Monday, JKD Grappling and Kali sessions 12P.M. to 2P.M.      Friday Jun Fan JKD Kickboxing 4:30P.M. to 6P.M. and Saturday Muay Thai Kickboxing and JKD Grappling 2:15 to 4:30P.M.

  For anyone interested, I teach for Military, Law Enforcement, and Civilian (Street, Sport, and Fitness Conditioning) application. I teach the curriculum handed down from my Instructor, Scott Han, of Lansing, and Guro Dan Inosanto. I also go Tactical for those interested in that type of intruction.

 ALSO stay ALERT. October 25th and 26th Master Adam Bell and I are hosting Guro Dan Inosanto's Seminar that weekend. Registration can be done the Inosanto Academy website or by way of the school. Please Contact the school: 810-695KICK or Myself Karl S. Carlysle/Concepts in Motion: 810-348-3421 for any of the program offered at Masters and Champions. Take Care All.


----------



## Marvin (May 28, 2008)

Hi Karl, nice to hear from you!


----------



## simplicity (Jun 6, 2008)

What's the cost of the seminar with Guro Dan? I haven't seen him in years.

p.s. I know your teacher Scott Han, I met him a few time many, many years ago at Guro Dan Seminars here in Michigan.

Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## Marvin (Jul 23, 2008)

Karl do you have a breakdown of what Mr Inosanto will be teaching per day of the seminar?
Thanks, Marvin



JKDchild said:


> For anyone looking for me, I am now on this Forum so get a hold of me. I am teaching in Grand Blanc at Masters and Champions Monday, JKD Grappling and Kali sessions 12P.M. to 2P.M. Friday Jun Fan JKD Kickboxing 4:30P.M. to 6P.M. and Saturday Muay Thai Kickboxing and JKD Grappling 2:15 to 4:30P.M.
> 
> For anyone interested, I teach for Military, Law Enforcement, and Civilian (Street, Sport, and Fitness Conditioning) application. I teach the curriculum handed down from my Instructor, Scott Han, of Lansing, and Guro Dan Inosanto. I also go Tactical for those interested in that type of intruction.
> 
> ALSO stay ALERT. October 25th and 26th Master Adam Bell and I are hosting Guro Dan Inosanto's Seminar that weekend. Registration can be done the Inosanto Academy website or by way of the school. Please Contact the school: 810-695KICK or Myself Karl S. Carlysle/Concepts in Motion: 810-348-3421 for any of the program offered at Masters and Champions. Take Care All.


----------



## geezer (Jul 23, 2008)

dungeonworks said:


> Does anyone know if he is teaching in the Flint, MI area?  Anyone have contact information for him?  I seen him on the Inosanto website but cannot find any other information of contacting him.
> 
> Thank you
> Gary



Hi, Gary...Are you still training Wing Chun with Sifu Train? BTW thanks for the help in contacting him--we had a good talk after not seeing each other for about 20 years!


----------

